# USN Retirement Chest



## PTownSubbie (Jul 15, 2009)

Been pretty busy lately trying to finish this chest. It is a retirement gift for my boss. I have to finish the shadowbox portion of the chest but couldn't wait to post the pictures. It is made from Cherry with Cherry stain. The hardware was purchased as a kit in Antique Brass finish. The figure on some of the 1/4" inserts is very cool.

I am very pleased with the way this turned out so far. The shadowbox actually is converted from a tray that sits in the top of the chest. You can see the wooden ledges on each side. 

I will post pictures of the shadowbox when it is completed also. 

This has been keeping me from turning!! Time to finish it so I can get back to it......


----------



## Crashmph (Jul 15, 2009)

very nice... please post the pics when you finish. I was thinking of doing one of these for my self as a shadow box, but in mine I thought about putting a glassed in section in the top of the case for flags.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful work Fred. I really love the looks of Cherry.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 16, 2009)

That's way nice.  You must really like your boss.  He is a lucky guy.


----------



## markgum (Jul 16, 2009)

awesome....


----------



## skiprat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, that is very well made and looks perfectly proportioned.
I like all the hardware you chose for it too.


----------



## mickr (Jul 16, 2009)

beautiful work..


----------



## tim self (Jul 16, 2009)

Wonderful work.  He should be proud of that.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful job on the chest Fred.  That is going to be a heirloom piece for sure.  How heavy is it?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 16, 2009)

The chest is about 36" x 20" or something close to that. It is really not very heavy at all but takes two people to move it efficiently due to it's size.

Thanks for all the comments. I think it is great when you can finally finish and see the final product.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 16, 2009)

I love it, but I haven't met a boss yet that I would build something that nice for.  Maybe one day when I start working for myself, but then I'll probably hate my boss.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 16, 2009)

Impressive work.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, the retirement went off with no problems. I have posted some pictures of the finished shadowbox. 

My boss and his wife were extremely grateful for what I made for his retirement. It was a big hit and everyone loved it and was surprised that I made it.

Hopefully someone liked it enough to want one when they retire.....


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 27, 2009)

That is beautiful!  Great craftsmanship.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Truely a work of Art!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 28, 2009)

Man..I want one and I'm not even in the Navy!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 28, 2009)

Really nice chest, Fred... why does that sound funny to me?

Anyway, I'm sure he'll like it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 28, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful, great work.


----------



## AKBeaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job!  I am sure the Captain will cherish it and it will become a heirloom!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 30, 2009)

That is just some amazing work.  I hope my wife doesn't see it...unless she plans on making it herself!


----------

